# Yamaha 3000iseb Generator



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything or had experience with the remote starters for the Yamaha 3000iSEB generator model? They sell a wire remote that comes with 25 ft of extension cord or they sell a wireless remote. But you have to buy these options at the same time you buy your generator due to modifications needed. Wondering if anyone had any insight, I'm buying that particular model and that caught my interest. That is going to be the biggest thing I will miss about the old toy hauler...the on board generator!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Scott, I have the 3000iSEB and love it. I didn't go for the remote start at the time, but thought about it. I'll see if I can find the forum I'd visited that talked about doing the mod yourself, if I do I'll post it. RV.net might have a similar discussion, a lot of guys from there mod anything that isn't human, but I haven't searched on that topic in a long time. I will probably be selling my 3000i at some point since the Raptor comes with a generator.


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

So Y-Guy, any negatives to the model you can think of? I'm thinking this is the best model I can get especially with the boost of power it offers. I'm not sure I like paralleling two honda 2000's together...twice as much gas. Which would you recommend? I will be buying in the next week or so and any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I really don't have anything negative to say about the unit at all. I didn't care for the 2 units together either, one of the reasons was the gas tank size and the need to refill more often.

I would highly recommend the Yamaha 3000iSEB. One thing to add is the special plug that plugs & locks into the generator then the other end is the female side for a 30amp plug. The normal 30am cord won't plug straight in. Most of the dealers sell them, so I'd get one when you order it.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I wanted the Yamaha but couldn't find anyone in the Atlanta area that could service it if I had a problem.

I went with the Honda EU3000is. $1694 at the local large Honda motorcycle shop.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

The Yamaha EF30iSEBC should do just fine for everyone in an OB TT (not sure about the 5'rs)

Check prices on Ebay. Just cut and past *Yamaha EF30iSEBC* into the search area and you will find the best prices around (w/ FREE S&H) for this model and I believe it comes with all your needed RV accessories.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yamaha EF30iSEBC is 151lbs dry. I don't have anywhere to put it and lifting it to a storage area is out. As Y-Guy and others have shown, if you have a pickup and some ramps, you can certainly use this option. Us SUV types are not likely to find this as the ultimate solution. Mgonzo2u, where do you store it?

The prices on e-bay do look pretty good. For my money, a pair of Honda EU2000 is the right thing for running AC. 50lbs each and easily stored.

BBB


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

BBB,

I do not own one yet but I am eyeing one of the aforementioned Yamaha's very closely now. Its only a matter of time. I like the fact that the Ebay deals come with Free Ship (almost unheared of for something this heavy), RV Plug (30A), DC Cables and Wheels. Honda charges extra for all that stuff and more.

As for how heavy it is, I imagine I would be dead lifting it whenever it needed to be moved around. I've still got some of my youthful strength left so I imagine I would be putting it to good use for this particular purpose.


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, that is exactly where I will be purchasing mine from, Ebay. I'm also going to buy the wireless remote starter for it. I've been thinking about the transportation, storage and security issues and have asked on here as well. I think the best thing is going to be some sort mod or rig in the back of the truck.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm considering getting the Yamaha but I have a (maybe stupid) question regarding generators in general.

Can these generators be left outside in the rain when in use or do you have to have some form of cover from the elements?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

D&D what I did was to lock mine under the rear slide with the muffler at the edge. It's probably just fine leaving it in the rain, but I figured better safe than sorry. I'll try to find my owners manual and see what it says about the elements.


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

Think hard about being "youthful" and lifting one of these. They may say only 150 lbs. but because of the compact nature of a generator with the windings and everything they feel much heavier.







With the gas added, they are extremely hard to pick up. I would suggest going to a local dealer and trying to lift one on the floor and keep in mind what you will be loading and unloading from and to. My supercrew sits pretty high in the back and it is extremely hard to lift it that high to get it in. NOT worth a hurt back, I can tell you that. Could ruine a good camping weekend.


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

150 pounds is heavy. We use ramps to load it into the back of the pick-up. To do it safely, it takes both of us to pull it up, hold it and get it set. We then have to hook up the 5er and move the gen set where it will ride and strap it in. Sometimes we think it's a real pain, but then in the middle of summer we can turn on the A/C and it's well worth it.

W have had this one since last July and have had no problems with it. We thought about the 2 Honda's linked and decided on the Yamaha EF30iSEBC just to have only one unit to mess with.

It's stored in the shed in the back yard and exercised monthly.


----------

